# 1890's bikes



## Dan the bike man (Nov 21, 2013)

I have wanted a bike from the 1800's for a while now. I think an 1890's bike would be best. And I want a mens bike. Since I live in MI I plan to wait until the April Ann Arbor show to look for a bike so I can see it in person. What i'd like is if collectors could please post some of their 1890's mens bikes with a ballpark value. There are so many makes and models to choose from I want to start learning so by April I'll be ready to make a good purchase (or if I see one for sale before then). Thank you.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Nov 21, 2013)

Best place to start is to look at the Copake auction catalogs at:
http://www.copakeauction.com/bicycles/pages/catalogs.html
Well illustrated, and with prices realized.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Nov 21, 2013)

And here's a small collection of contemporary photos with some fine looking hard tire safeties:
http://cabinetcardgallery.wordpress.com/category/bicycle/


----------



## Dan the bike man (Nov 21, 2013)

Thank you Andrew! I may never leave my computer now! That's a great site to see what they already sold for!


----------



## buisky (Nov 21, 2013)

Where you located in michigan? Ron


----------



## Dan the bike man (Nov 21, 2013)

20 miles north of Detroit


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Nov 21, 2013)

Post over at the Wheelmen board- Michigan/Indiana/Ohio seems to be their core territory.  There are probably a bunch of bikes near you.


----------



## squeedals (Nov 22, 2013)

*Start with a woman's model......*

I went with a woman's TOC bike for my first 1890's bike. A 1893 Royal. 






View attachment 124165She was a little rough but after many hours of restoration all she needs are the grips. The pics show the bike minus the lacing on the fender and the chain guard, which is now done. The reason I went with a woman's model first is that they have more parts and usually those extra parts are wood and more than less, they run cheaper to buy than a men's, depending on the model. This coming spring I'll be heading to Copake to bid on a men's model, hopefully with wood handle bars. The bike you see here was bought from a CABE member.


----------



## babyjesus (Nov 22, 2013)

squeedals said:


> I went with a woman's TOC bike for my first 1890's bike. A 1893 Royal. View attachment 124162View attachment 124163View attachment 124164View attachment 124165She was a little rough but after many hours of restoration all she needs are the grips. The pics show the bike minus the lacing on the fender and the chain guard, which is now done. The reason I went with a woman's model first is that they have more parts and usually those extra parts are wood and more than less, they run cheaper to buy than a men's, depending on the model. This coming spring I'll be heading to Copake to bid on a men's model, hopefully with wood handle bars. The bike you see here was bought from a CABE member.




Wow - that's a stunning bike - looks really nicely done. Is she a fixed gear or coaster?  I have a similar era ladies bike, not as nice by a long shot, and it has a fixed gear which isn't the most practical to ride with.  I heard that the coaster became common on just about every bike in the later 1890s, and I think mine is around 1895 or 6 built so just a year or 2 short of being coaster equipped.


----------



## squeedals (Nov 22, 2013)

babyjesus said:


> Wow - that's a stunning bike - looks really nicely done. Is she a fixed gear or coaster?  I have a similar era ladies bike, not as nice by a long shot, and it has a fixed gear which isn't the most practical to ride with.  I heard that the coaster became common on just about every bike in the later 1890s, and I think mine is around 1895 or 6 built so just a year or 2 short of being coaster equipped.




Thanks.........she a fixed gear. Not planning on riding it.........I have my balooners for that :o


----------



## squeedals (Nov 22, 2013)

Here ya go.........

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Iver-Johnso...009?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27db1453c1


----------



## Dan the bike man (Nov 22, 2013)

Wow! That is a nice lady! I love the handbrakes from 1800's! very cool. That one on ebay is very tempting! However I really want a mens bike. I know it will cost more, but that's what I want. I figure by April at the Ann Arbor show I can get enough saved up to get what I want based on the Copake auction prices for what I want. I don't mind a ladies bike, I have a ladies 1916 Indian but you see my dad has a mens indian and a ladies 1890's bike that one day will be mine so I want the other so I'll have both one day. I know you all want to see pics, but his bikes are stored away and I can't get pics. His 1800s bike is a ladies  Columbia shaft drive, years ago he was told it's 1895. I love the shaft drive! Very cool.


----------

